# twilight saga



## kizzymouse

Is anyone else addicted to these books? My friend lent me the whole saga and i read all 4 books in 2 weeks!!   I didnt pay much attention to it before cos I thought it was just for teenagers! The books are great - havent seen the film yet, but got it ordered! I've always had a thing about vampires lol


----------



## sallywags

Ooh i have read the first one - it was really good. need to get the other ones - i read it ina couple of days!! I didn't know there was a film?


----------



## Orange Smartie

I've read them all and enjoyed them.

If you want something a bit more adult iykwim, vampires etc try the Dark Hunter series by Sherrilyn Kenyon or the Black Dagger Brotherhood books by J K Ward. Hot and steamy..... 

xxx


----------



## sallywags

Ooh i might try those!!


----------



## Orange Smartie

There are about eighteen books in the Kenyon series. If you go onto Amazon and search you can see what order they are in because the story gets quite complicated.

I have just finished book one of JK Ward's series. 

Oh and the Lords of the Underworld Trilogy is good too. All about half human/half demon heroes finding their true loves. Also hot and steamy! 

xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

thats wot i like about twilight series though - it starts all innocent, proper love story but builds up to something more serious - sallywags - you should get the next 3 books they are brilliant esp the last one breaking dawn! the film twilight was out last december - dvd is out 6th april, it looks good

My fave vampire stories are the freda warrington series - taste of blood wine, dance in blood velvet and dark blood of poppies - they are all out of print tho, took me ages to track them down!


----------



## zanne..

Hi  

I read the first book in 3 days just couldn't put it down (anyone else fallen in love with Edward or is that just me lol   ) halfway through new moon and loving it.

Z xx


----------



## BudgieSeed

Oh I love the whole series.  I want to see the film too, but not so sure about who they have playing Edward, or Jacob for that matter...

My hubby thinks I'd be useless if a vampire attacked.  I'd be first up offering my neck as I love being bitten there.  hahaha!  

Might have to check out the more 'adult' series.


----------



## sallywags




----------



## jan27

I also read the 4 books in 2 weeks too, could not put them down and was so tired!
I have also seen the film twice too!!!!  

...... and can't wait for the DVD to come out and for the next two films to be made!!!!  

ps. dont read the last book if pregnant and have a vivid imagination!!!!!!!


----------



## kizzymouse

edward is played by british actor rob pattinson - see pic below yum gorgeous!
I think every female who reads the books falls in love with edward - just so sweet the things he says specially cos he was changed in 1918 ( think thats right) so lovely - I love vampires and would happily be one LOL


----------



## kizzymouse

bella and edward









I've seen the film now - OMG its great - few changes from book but it is fab!

I'm going to read all the books back to back AGAIN!!
Sad to be so obsessed but they really get to you, stephenie meyer is such a good writer.

I love Jacob too - anyone else?? x


----------



## sallywags

I need to get hold of them others - my step son bought them, so i need to get him to bring number 2 and three over!!


----------



## BudgieSeed

I'm working my way through them again too.  Though have lent to a friend so am now waiting for her to finish 3 so I can start that again!

I think what put me of RP as Edward is the media coverage I saw of him at preview etc and he just looked really awkward and hunched etc probably just not used to all the attention but seeing him like that couldn't imagine him as Edward...still, will watch the DVD when I get it and then make an informed decision.

I love the character Jake in the later books....guess coz he's a bit of a bad boy further on in the series...


----------



## kizzymouse

When you see the film I think you might agree he makes a good edward!  

New Moon is out in November! 
Here's a wee preview - 




Looks great!!
Sallywags - you HAVE to get all the books back, the last 2 are the best IMO!! 

Jacob was good in the movie too - played by Taylor Lautner










/links


----------



## sallywags

I think my step son is down this weekend - am going to try to make sure he brings the others with him - it will save me buying them!


----------



## zanne..

I've watched the film now, like you said a few changes from the book but really enjoyed it  

Yep i love jacob too  

xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Cant wait for New Moon to see more of jacobs story!!

Rob pattinson is in new issue of GQ - mmm mmm!!   

This is a good website if anyone is interested - http://www.twilighttreasury.blogspot.com/










/links


----------



## jessfiveash

read all the books, read the first three long time ago before they were popular and the 4th book is better than the rest 
saw the film a little disapointed but books are always better...but still enjoyed it.

im certainly team edward!!


----------



## BudgieSeed

Okay, that GQ pic is def sexy...might be swayed towards him a bit more...


----------



## kizzymouse

Glad you are changing your mind on robert 

I think he makes a good edward!!


----------



## BudgieSeed

Okay, see, that one has just reminded me how young he is...now I'm swaying the other way...time to look at the GQ one again


----------



## kizzymouse

yeah he has a bit stubble in the GQ one!! 

Go to link below - for some yummy pics!!

http://perezhilton.com/2009-03-16-zex-on-a-stick

Oh and this is a niiiice one :










Oh yes that is a *REALLY* nice one!!

hee hee   

/links


----------



## kizzymouse

I think this is the sexiest though!!

http://www.********.com/group.php?gid=77181034304#/photo.php?pid=30348219&op=2&o=all&view=all&subj=77181034304&aid=-1&oid=77181034304&id=1008012257 Damn it wont put the image up!!!!

New Moon film wont be the same - cos he wont be in it as much!! Never mind, i like Jacob so will be good to see that part of the story on film 

Stephenie started writing "midnight sun" twilight from edward's perspective - it got leaked onto net so she's stopped writing for now, but she has made first 12 chapters available on her website - its good! If you can stand reading knowing its not complete - I was so disappointed the meadow scene wasnt in it - she didnt get that far - would've been great from Edwards point of view!!! 
If anyone wants to read it go here - http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/midnightsun.html 

/links


----------



## sallywags

Ooh thanks for the link!

DH bought me the next two books at the weekend, so i can start again!


----------



## suz

Sorry kezzie

New moon not made yet (wish it was) they have put different films together to make that trailer, I regonise Underworld, the covenent etc 

I have not seen the film yet, but the books are brilliant, so I cant wait to see film (always been a vampire fan since ANGEL, (see my photo) David so sexy still he can bite my neck anytime


----------



## kizzymouse

Me too, always loved vampires - werewolves are cool too!!  

Been watching Moonlight series - about a vampire private detective, its good! the vampire is lovely as well - not as lovely as edward cullen mind!

Yeah I realised that trailer wasnt for new moon after I'd posted it - film is out November I think - cant wait!!  

Sallywags, enjoy the books - you wont be able to put them down!!


----------



## suz

hi

yip moonlight is good, not seen the second series yet though.


----------



## sallywags

kizzymouse said:


> Sallywags, enjoy the books - you wont be able to put them down!!


dh cant' believe how quickly i can get through them!!

Mind you i find it slightly disturbing that the name is Cullen - i went out with a cullen years ago, and he was a  !!


----------



## kizzymouse

Sadly they arent making a second series of moonlight - I love it - I only got 2 episodes to watch!!

Cant wait for twilight to come out on dvd on Monday!!!


----------



## jan27

I got the DVD!!!!! its on now!!!! yeah!


----------



## maj79

OMG I cant believe I have only just seen this thread, and I have actually just squealed out loud when I saw it   I got the DVD on Saturday as I pre ordered of play and you always get them early   I read the 4 in a week, I was just gripped, and now I am obssessed. I am totally Team Edward, but it has its down sides as I think I am going ot be single for ever as no one will ever match up


----------



## kizzymouse

LOL Maj - yep Edward is the perfect guy/vampire - and Rob Pattinson is just simply beautiful - oh my!!    

My dvd came saturday, watched all the extras - going to have an afternoon by myslef watching the film tomorrow yee hah!!


----------



## kizzymouse

Rob is just so gorgeous "sigh"
 











































I think I'm obsessed LOL !!


----------



## sallywags

My dh preordered it for me and we sat and watched it last night with a pizza!! fab!


----------



## BudgieSeed

Just finished watching.  I take back all the bad things I ever said about Rob.  Hubba hubba hubba!  Don't tell my DH!! LOL


----------



## sallywags

Hmmm... he's ok... but isn't he a bit young?!


----------



## BudgieSeed

Yes!  Far to young!  I'm a dirty old lady!


----------



## sallywags




----------



## kizzymouse

far too young - but who cares? he's luvley!!


----------



## BudgieSeed

Well, he is over 20... so if i was single I wouldn't let that fact put me off getting a leg over!


----------



## sallywags

omg - i have a 20 year old step daughter, i really don't think i could!!!! (and i think he might divert in her direction if he saw her first...!)


----------



## maj79

Your only as old as you feel   and Id feel him ALOT


----------



## BudgieSeed

Well, being the sad ol bag that I am I looked him up on IMDB and apparently he was born in 1986.  Now, everyone knows that actors lie about their age so I think we can safely assume that he is at least 3 years older than he says, therefore making it not quite so pervy the fact that I think he is sex on legs   that's my theory and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## kizzymouse

Nice one budgie!!

I'd let him BITE me for sure, <sigh>!!

If you love twilight like me this is a great fan site!! It feeds the obsession LOL

http://forum.twilightersanonymous.com/index.php

/links


----------



## berry55

I have just seen this thread!! OHHHH MY GOD Team Edward ALL THE WAY!!!!! and a bit more lol xxx


----------



## Tina xx

I've read all the books and can't wait for New Moon to hit the Cinema!!! I really enjoyed the books    I know what you mean about Edward ~ as a character that is.


----------



## BudgieSeed

Well, I've given up on Edward.  I've moved onto another vampire starting with E   Eric from True Blood.  Anyone watching that?


----------



## Tina xx

I've tried to watch it, but have given up


----------



## BudgieSeed

I've been watching it online since we don't have Sky or Virgin.  Second season is better than the first.


----------



## berry55

just wait... once new moon comes out u will all b edward fanatics again lol


----------



## Nix76

Have read all the books, but not seen the film yet.  Does it live up to the books ??


----------



## berry55

Yes!!! lol


----------



## moocat

OMG!! love the twilight saga, why i haven't i found this thread before!!!!!

Just finished the 3rd book and about to start breaking dawn. Feeling a bit sad as i don't know what i'll do when i have finished it   
Differently team edward!!!!! but maybe i'll change my mind after the last book....................
I have watched the film, thought it was good but not as good as the book (but isn't that the same with all books that are made into films??)

Heard that stephaine mayer was writing another book - twilight but from edwards prospective - but the first bit got leaked on the internet and she has now refused to finish it!


----------



## Tina xx

She is going to finish it, she has posted on her site that she isn't sure when. She has posted the first few chapters on her site. She has also said that she knows who leaked it as she gave it to a few people, but no person had the same story (little changes in each of the copies) so she knows who had what, if you know what I mean   

I can't wait for New Moon to come into the cinema    

Sorry, I posted a link for the pics of New Moon, but had to delete it as you had access to my ******** account


----------



## Tina xx

I've managed to get some stills for the New Moon movie, hope you like them   

http://www.********.com/ext/share.php?sid=125877547108&h=4H31T&u=8vTfz&ref=mf

/links


----------



## mandyb

OMG !! I've only just noticed this thread!  Can I join ? I read the books months ago and watch film now desperately awaiting New Moon!

Whats this True Blood - I am so Team Edward but may be swayed ?


----------



## Tina xx

Thought you might like to see this   

http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/midnightsun.html
/links


----------



## Mish3434

Fantastic books, finished the last book a few nights ago and now feel lost   I have talked DH into coming to see New Moon in November when it comes out   I don't think he really wants to see it though  

Team Edward for me! and if such a thing existed i might be swayed to join team Carlisle  

Shelley x


----------



## Tina xx

Here is a link for the latest trailer for New Moon   

http://www.mtv.co.uk/film/twilight

/links


----------



## BudgieSeed

Tina - WOW!  AWESOME!


----------



## berry55

that was brill!!! thanks tina!!! xxx


----------



## Mish3434

Tina,  Will look tonight, no surprise my work internet doesn't allow me to watch interesting stuff LOL

x


----------



## Tina xx

I didn't know if any of you had seen the trailer for new moon or not. I can't wait for it to come out in the cinema      It does look brilliant!! Glad you all liked it  

Mish,     Sorry about your work internet being mean


----------



## Young D

Tina thanks so much for replying to my other thread and sorry its taken me so long to read all these and catch up we had a wee holiday and its taken me till now to do washing etc and catch up to now sit down and read al this,  

well I've just started the 3rd book, I first saw the twilight film and absolutely was fascinated by the story and when a friend mentioned she'd read the 2nd book and loved it I asked her for it, well now 2 weeks on me and said friend are like a pair of hormonal 13 year olds with the biggest crush ever.  

Doesnt matter that he's only 17 cos he's been 17 for years ladies you see no need to feel like a cradle snatcher. 

I think my hubby is getting a bid jelous of the books though, rolls his eyes whenever i pick it up.  

I dont want to finish the books cos at the moment I can get los in the village for Forks and I don't want it to end. lmao how sad is that.


----------



## Nix76

Well I watched the film at the weekend and was a bit disappointed - nowhere near as good as the book!  

BUT........Edward!  OMG.  How hot !!  Felt a bit pervy lusting over a boy, but wow - what a hot boy !!    

I was verging more towards Jacob in the books, but it's Edward all the way from the film !


----------



## Tina xx

Wait till you see Jacob in the film - talk about lucky Bella  

Young D, you're welcome hun. I know there is nothing worse then reading something to find out that there are spoilers   I find that people on FF usually put a spoilers warning on their threads now as I think when the Harry Potter books came out, some people had made comments that had spoilt the book for others that hadn't finished reading (but not on purpose). I think we then had 2 threads for those that had read the book and those that hadn't


----------



## Mish3434

Sorry but Edward does nothing for me!! Maybe in New Moon the movie he might grow on me.  Bring on November haha

Shelley x


----------



## Nix76

He didn't for me either at the start of the movie Shelley, but by the end.............YES PLEASE !!


----------



## Mish3434

Wow you've seen the new movie!! Have you got a dodgy copy??


----------



## Nix76

Sorry, must be my stimming brain muddling me up.  I've only just seen the first movie !!


----------



## Young D

He didnt look that hot to me at the start of the film (twilight) but by the end I'd have sold my granny to have him. lol.  I think its his love for Bella thats so appealing, and how he wants to protect her, Most girls fantasy surely to have a guy love them that much. swooooooooooon    

My favourate part of the twilight movie is when he walks her into school and puts his arm around her and smiles then says "oh well i'm going to hell anyway" swoooooooooooooooooon again.  Think its that cheeky grin. 

Gosh here I go again, I'm going to get   at my door for being a cradle snatcher arent i?

Can't sait to see new moon movie and see how they're going to make Jacob a hottie cos he was a bit creepie in the first one.


----------



## Nix76

YoungD - yup, that just about sums it up!  YUMMMM !!!!


----------



## Tina xx

Team Jacob  

http://media.photobucket.com/image/jacob%20black/crn_08/jacob-black-shirtless.jpg?o=10
http://media.photobucket.com/image/jacob+black/mezy_01/mezysigjacobblack2.gif?o=22

Team Edward  

http://media.photobucket.com/image/edward%20cullen/Mikes_gurl_02/edward_cullen-2.jpg?o=198

Team I want them both  

http://media.photobucket.com/image/jacob%20black/emovampgayboy/edward-cullen-jacob-black-new-moon-.jpg?o=22

/links


----------



## Mish3434

Tina,  Just for tonight only, because it's your Birthday, you can have them both  

Enjoy  
xx


----------



## Tina xx

Thanks Mish, great pressie


----------



## levin

Yayyy, so glad i found this thread - i loooooove the twilight saga, lusting over Edward and Jacob at the moment mmmm mmmmm mmmmm.

Just finished Breaking Dawn so going to start reading them all over again before New Moon comes out - i seriously can't wait, i'm so sad.

Tina - Thanks for all those links hun, shall probably spend my days lusting over those pics now instead of watching the kids lol.

Love Leanne x


----------



## alley73

OMG....... i bought dh the books last xmas  he didnt read them    so i watched twilight 2 weeks ago....HELP im in love      

after the film ended i began to read the books( have now finished all 4 books in 9 days)  help i miss Edward   

yes i know im a sad old woman (at 36)  

bring on the next movie....

ooh i just love vampires...

Alley xoxo


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls, may I join in?  

I got a couple of DVDs to watch, the other day, one of them being twilight. Well I am hooked   
I then decided to get the 2 books :New moon and Eclipse yesterday, and I can't wait to go to bed to read ( the only place I have time to read  ! am I sad?   
was saying on another thread, that basically Robert Pattinson  is about 20 years younger, I don't like make up on men, but we have an exception here!   he is so sexy! he was the best actor for " Edward". he looks mysterious , and easily vampirish! 
I can't wait to see the New Moon film, thought I may be the oldest woman in the theatre but maybe not?  
As DH is def not interested in seeing it   , I must bring my older friend  
does it stop with Eclipse, or is Breaking Down the following book after this trilogy?  

Regarding vampire stories, there is a book, which is a cross between "the Devil wears prada" and this trilogy: " Blood is the new black", I read it about 2 years ago, it is quite good! . By Valerie Stivers. 
Have you read it?

Future Mummy


----------



## Young D

Breaking dawn is next for you then future mummy, I'm just about finished it. but I beleive the author is currently writing a book about Edwards thoughts, some of it is on her website. 

Donna x


----------



## Tina xx

Breaking Dawn is a brilliant book, I was reading it in Costa Coffee and one of the waitresses told me that she thought it was a let down, but I thought it was brilliant


----------



## levin

Tina - I thought Breaking Dawn was brill too - definitely not a let down. I'm a bit sad now i've read them all though, going to start reading them again though.

Getting excited now, just over a month til New Moon comes out, i can't wait. Just watched Twilight for about the hundredth time, i'll never get bored of that film.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Tina xx

I've just read breaking dawn for the 5th time, it really is a good book. I can't wait for New Moon to come into the Cinema     I'm hoping that she does finish the book she was writing about Twilight from Edwards point of view


----------



## levin

Me too, it would be great to read it from Edwards point of view - i can't believe someone leaked it onto the internet and ruined it for everyone else  . Luckily my hubby loves the saga too so he says if we can get a babysitter we can go see New Moon a few times, yayyy. I've warned him that i will be doing some serious drooling though  

Love Leanne x


----------



## Tina xx

My hubby won't watch it, but my DS enjoyed to movie Twilight, so I might take him and his cousin if they want to see it   

She knows who leaked it, she gave out a few copies, but each of them had a difference in each copy and she knows who had which copy   I know what you mean, that would have been a big let down by someone she trusted


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

Thanks for the info  . Can't wait to see New moon ! there should be some good special effects too! Just finished the book last night, could not put it down and I am a very tired bunny this morning  
Will read the chapter about Edward's thoughts tonight  . Then will start Eclipse  
I hope and think she may continue the saga after the Edward's views Twilight , as the books and films are doing so well   ?

Future Mummy


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Hope you don't mind me joining in. 

Did anyone go to the convention this weekend? My friends did and I think I'm definitely going to the next one in Feb '10 as it should have a really good turn out of characters. Apparently most of the Volturi will be there. Victoria was there this weekend and apparently she was excellent. 

M
x


----------



## Emelbee

Hi Everyone!

I was a Twilight virgin until the weekend. I rented the film because I was intrigued as to what all the fuss was about... OMG, I am definitely a fan now!

My only question is, do I wait to watch the new film, and then any that may follow that, or read all the books also?

Tina - after looking at your links, can I please join 'Team I Want Them Both' ?!   

x


----------



## Tina xx

Emelbee, of course you can join team "I want them both"      Told you that you would change your mind after seeing the pics   

I've read all the books hun and I would recommend that you do too, they are really good books


----------



## Happy Mummy

Emelbee,  I , like you , have just seen the first DVD about 2 weeks ago , got hooked, then bought the books. reading the 4th one now , loving it. Looking forward to the films now .
I hope the 4th book will get a green light for filming too. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Emelbee

I think I will definitely get the books then. I feel like I am missing out on something now


----------



## Mish3434

Just booked my tickets for "New Moon" going on the Saturday night to a Gallery showing at the Odeon.  Can't wait    woohoo

Shelley x


----------



## levin

Has anyone seen New Moon yet? - Its fab, i was team Edward all the way before but after seeing the film (and particularly how buff Jacob is) i'm leaning towards team Jacob now - i feel like a very dirty old lady lusting after such a young boy   , i want to see it again already - omg i sound like a lovestruck teenager.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Mish3434

I saw it on Saturday night and I.........LOVED it   3 of us went to see it, one of the girls said she was disappointed but 2 of us wern't   I suppose you can't please everyone.  I have asked DH to take me to see it again   .  We did the gallery experience and though I was first thinking about the cost it certainly was value for money, the staff where great offering to carry my tray into the cinema, keeping us updated as to when we where going through, ensuring we had eveything we needed.  Worth every penny  

Oh I'm team Edward anyday, yes Jacob has a fab body but he just isn't my type   (nor do I for a second imagine I am his type   )

Shelley x


----------



## Skybreeze

I see New moon Friday morning, I loved it!!! 

Can I be on both teams, I love them both  

I have finished all the books now and OMG they are fab.... Cant wait for eclipse!! I heard that comes out in June 2010!! 

Natalie xx


----------



## berry55

I seen New moon yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT WAS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I Felt so so sorry for jacob!! But i'm still team Edward!!! Edward is a dream!!!!! lol 
xxxx


----------



## Young D

Saw it and Loved it, I don't think I prefer either tbh because of the ending of the 4th book, don't want to spoil anything but....eek i'll shut up now.

anyway, jacob better looking, edward looks like better husband potential IYKWIM.


----------



## mandyb

I love them both, but I am swaying towards Team Jacob!!!  

New Moon was great, but think I was one of the oldest in the cinema!

You could tell those who hadn't read the book as they cheered at the end - but it wasnt the same as the book? - I still loved it though!


----------



## Mish3434

mandyb said:


> New Moon was great, but think I was one of the oldest in the cinema!


I went with my 42 year old best friend so I wasn't the oldest,  she was 

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

as much as I liked the twilight film, I did not like the New Moon one much. Maybe because I am older, but critics in newspapers tend to agree.The film was def more for teenagers than the last one I think , even the music was better in the first film. 
I liked the book though.


----------



## Mish3434

Strange but it was the 25 year old in our group that didn't enjoy it as much!! I'm 39 and my other friend is 42 and we loved it.  However I do admit that I don't even bother with critic reviews, they all raved about ET and so called other fab films and I hated ET and many of the other "fab" films with a passion.

yes I agree the music wasn't good on the new film 

Shelley x


----------



## levin

I ignored the reviews too because i think that you probably need to be a twilight fan, and have read the books to fully appreciate the film - most of the reviewers are probably just not interested in this type of film. I agree that the music in New Moon is not as good but i think its because the atmosphere of New Moon is a bit more dark and emotional - i absolutely love the soundtrack to Twilight, i play it all the time.
Managed to get a friend to agree to go and see it with me again yayyy.

Young D - Know what you mean about Jacob being better looking but Edward being better husband material - my poor hubby feels inadequate at the side of Edward  

Love Leanne x


----------



## Tina xx

I saw New Moon last night and I really enjoyed it! Can't wait for it to come out on DVD.



Skybreeze said:


> I heard that comes out in June 2010


Yep, can't wait for June. I saw an interview with Taylor Lautner and he said that Eclipse is his fave of all the books    

Tina xxxxxx


----------



## berry55

i just watched twilight AGAIN for like the 10000000000000000000000000 time lol xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

I am looking forward to Eclipse, I think I will enjoy it better. 
Patterson will be there and he is more mature in his acting. I think the reason New Moon did not do it for me is although Taylor is a very good actor, too young  and so are the new recruits. But he saved the film though. As for Kristen Stewart I don't think she can act very well. She only has one way of acting and it is to look miserable and not smile ever, not just in that film ! and when she cries in bed having nightmares, she kind of sounds like a pig screaming, honestly! 
Also I missed the older actors ( Cullen vampires) who added maturity to the first film and they are back in force in eclipse  
Another thing is there are many details and feelings described in the book , and hardly seen in the film, it felt like it was too fast and trying to fit everything that is in the book but in going so fast the spectator is left with no time to enjoy the moment. While Twilight , it was a slow moving film, dedicated to feelings and the music portrayed it so well that I was hooked. 
New Moon sounds like a bit of everything: thriller, love story, heartache , special effects ( which are not bad actually I have to say). Maybe if the film had been an extra hour I would have enjoyed it much better?   
I hope you don't mind me saying all this  , I just wished it had been filmed a bit differently. 

I have a feeling eclipse will be better . The last book due to film in 2011 should be the best as more mature and I have to say I really like Michael Sheen as the vampire. I love that actor ( he was excellent as Tony Blair in the Queen) and it took me a few seconds to recognise him as the vampire!  

On another note, I recently saw Little Ashes with Pattinson as a young Dali. Quite a good film with very good actors. He plays so well already although very young . That guy is oscar material , I think.

Team Pattinson, moi?   

Have a nice week end girls,

Future Mummy


----------



## matchbox

I'll join you ladies!!! Team Edward all the way!! Looking forward to the Eclipse!!  

Andi
xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Did anyone else think that New Moon was a bit of a let down? I was meant to see it back in November, the saw it when it came on the DVD and it was nothing like the book. 

I started reading Eclipse and it seemed to lose the whole emphasis of twilight and couldn't really continue. Better try and pick it up again and see if the second time round its any better. 

M x x


----------



## moocat

Sorry loved all four books!! differently try starting eclispe again.

Stephanie Meyer new book out in June its called The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner: An Eclipse Novella (Twilight Saga). Amazons book description:

The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner is the riveting story of Bree Tanner, a vampire first introduced in Eclipse, and the darker side of the world she inhabits. The novella chronicles the journey of members of the newborn vampire army from their preparations to close in on Bella Swan and the Cullen family to its unforgettable conclusion. 

Can't wait! pre-order mine today


----------



## borah

hi 

I am totally addicted to Twilight, loved all the books my favorite is eclipse, cant wait for the film.  Team Edward all they way.


----------



## kizzymouse

I love all four books - new moon or eclipse are my favourites. 

I love both vamps and wolves - Jake is lovely and he makes me cry!  

Can't wait for the film of eclipse to come out.
Will have to order the new short story.

I loved new moon film - thought it was really good  

Have you girls read "the host" by Stephenie? it's an ama  zing book too - and it's gonna be made into a film!!


----------



## borah

what is the host about?

I think Im addicted to vampires I have now started reading the true blood series of books which are great too


----------



## kizzymouse

Love True blood - ERIC swoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon       

Read the first book so far  

The Host =

Melanie Stryder refuses to fade away. The earth has been invaded by a species that takes over the minds of their human hosts while leaving their bodies intact, and most of humanity has succumbed. Wanderer, the invading 'soul' who has been given Melanie's body, knew about the challenges of living inside a human: the overwhelming emotions, the too-vivid memories. But there was one difficulty Wanderer didn't expect: the former tenant of her body refusing to relinquish possession of her mind. Melanie fills Wanderer's thoughts with visions of the man Melanie loves - Jared, a human who still lives in hiding. Unable to separate herself from her body's desires, Wanderer yearns for a man she's never met. As outside forces make Wanderer and Melanie unwilling allies, they set off to search for the man they both love.

It's a great story - you will luv it. ( first few chapters a bit slow but it really is great )


----------



## Sunnypal

OMG I cannot believe I have only just found this thread!!  Seriously HUGE Twilight Saga fan, love all the books (including the unpublished chapters from 'Midnight Sun').  I didn't realise there was another book coming out - The short second life of bree tanner??  When is that being released??

I like the films and can't wait for Eclipse in June, however I read the books long before the films appeared and its never the same!  Love Edward in the books but not so much in the films.  Felt really sorry for Jacob in New Moon (film) and nearly changed teams!!

I'm wondering how many babies will be born this year called Edward, Bella or Jacob! I bet classrooms will be full of them in 10 years time! 

I have bought all the books on audiobook and spend most of my day driving with them playing, am slightly obsessed and will know them word for word soon!!  Even my DH was complaining that I spend all my time with my headphones in listening to them! lol!!

I am trying to get into The vampire diaries, have seen a few episodes on TV and my dad (yes another twilight fan - they're not just for young girls, he's 71!!) is currently reading the books so will pass them to me next.  I loved true blood but like to watch them on DVD so I can forward all the adverts, I'm not very patient and hate having to wait a week to find out the next bit!  

I have 'The Host' in my bookcase waiting to be read, my dad said it was excellent but haven't picked it up yet, have been a bit reluctant as there is no Edward or vampires in it!!

xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I thought The Host was brilliant - very pleased to hear it will be a film  

Did they cut some of the New Moon film from cinema to DVD?  My friend said at the cinema she thought there was a scene on the plane of Edward & Bella flying back from Italy .... but not sure if it's stuck in our head from the book


----------



## Sunnypal

I don't remember that scene in the film, though like you said its easy to confuse what your head sees when you read the book.  I have bought New Moon on DVD and there are deleted scenes on it that never made it to the film, still no plane scene!  Its actually a bit wierd watching the deleted scenes because they didn't finish them with effects and music and stuff, so there is loads of background noise and the actors look really false! Its quite funny!


----------



## BudgieSeed

I'm a big Trueblood and VDiaries fan too.  Anything with fangs that isn't tooo scary.  Draw the line at Anne Rice stuff.

Kizzy, Ooooh Eric all the way here too!  You wait until you get to I think it's the 5th book!  I'll say no more  

VDiaries books are way way more different to the TV series.  More so than Trueblood books and TV I think.  I enjoy the Trueblood TV show and can't wait for the third series but definitely prefer the books.

Well, I'm going online to watch the latest VD episode whilst DH sleeps.

Happy Easter!


----------



## kizzymouse

The Host has two great male character's in it too!! It really is brilliant, I can't recommend it enough.

I loved midnight sun too - it's great to hear things from a different perspective  Shame SM didn't release it 

I am twi-obsessed too - lol - I don't think there is an age limit not at all!!

I even wrote my own fan fictions - I wrote a trilogy called "The Red Moon Trilogy" - includes three stories - "Red Moon", "Bad Moon Rising" and "Total Eclipse" they are all about life after breaking dawn - I so enjoyed writing them! And it was how I wanted things to turn out - so sad when the twilight saga ended - I thought there was much much more to tell hence why I started writing my own- under the name shapeshifter 

Then I wrote the newest one " Blood Ties" - it's a few years on from my trilogy and features my own characters mixed in with twilight ones 
If anyone wants to read them - here is the links ( I'm no SM but I think they are amusing LOL  )
And btw twilighters anonymous is a great site for all things twilight 

http://forum.twilightersanonymous.com/complete-fan-fiction/red-moon/

http://forum.twilightersanonymous.com/complete-fan-fiction/bad-moon-rising-sequel-to-red-moon/

http://forum.twilightersanonymous.com/complete-fan-fiction/total-eclipse-last-in-the-red-moon-trilogy!/

http://forum.twilightersanonymous.com/fan-fiction/blood-ties-t17656/

The plane scene deffo wasn't in the film , which was a shame as it was one of the best - the whole "truth" chapter to new moon was one of the best ever between edward and bella - but the film will never be as good as the book!!


----------



## MrsMaguire

Did anyone watch New Moon and think omg Bella & Jacob!!! 

Actually if she wants to stay with Edward, I'll hop on a plane and see what Jacob thinks of me


----------



## BudgieSeed

This will get you R Patz fans swooning.  A friend of mine was an extra in the movie he is currently doing with Uma Thurman.  She said he was 'a lovely young man'.  Very friendly, chatted to everyone and had no airs or graces at all.  *Sigh*


----------



## borah

Hi 

budgieseed You r so right about Eric, you love him more and more as the books go on Especially book 5.  I didn't like V Daries books anywhere near as much, though I am getting ino the series.  
Definately need to read the host.  Do you think Stephaniw Meyer will ever get around to finishing midnigh sun, what she has wrote so far is so great,


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps 

Mind if I join I am addicted to anything that involves Vampires   whats wrong with me I love it the intense the excitment.

Edward is lovely but I would rather Jacob and as for stephen sigh and his brother to think of it, I always will love  David Boranaze (Angel) hmmmmmm.


----------



## berry55

Anybody been watching vampire diarys on itv2... i think its great!!! I actually think its better than twilight! maybe i shouldnt have said that.... lol   xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

I been watching vampire diaries - but don't like it as much as twilight!! 
Don't think vamps should eat or sleep etc - doesnt seem right.
I do watch it though and like it - true blood is amazing though!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Edward eats in eclipse   well does in book but lets just see  how much they cut out of the film  , I couldn't get in to true blood they all got on my nerves even DH watches Vampire diary's and said he can't watch True blood.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I quite like vampire diaries now, took me a few episodes to get into it, doesn't come close to Twilight tho for me!!

Couldn't get into True Blood - I watched about 4 episdodes then gave up - nice vamp tho  

Can't wait for Eclipse.  I'm hoping to have a 'me' weekend - Twilight and New Moon in one sitting - with a takeaway.  Perfect saturday night - well, as perfect as it gets until Edward shows up


----------



## Sunnypal

Hi ladies,

I'm back having now read the HOST!    Didn't think I'd like it as much, not having any vampires in it!  Loved it!  Really clever story and had me nearly crying at times! I've now started reading the vampire diaries.  Its nothing like the tv program is it?


----------



## kizzymouse

The Host is amazing


----------



## Kitten 80

not read that yet


----------



## Chris F

I finally sucummbed last Thursday and started reading the Twilight books, just finished the 3rd one last night and waiting very impatiently for a friend to drop the 4th one off!!!

Chris


----------



## Skybreeze

So the Host is good then? I bought it after finishing all the twilight books, started to read it but couldnt get into it. I might try again soon. Currenly making my way through Dan Brown, Lost symbols. 

Not long until ecilipse comes out!!! I hope its good, but I can not wait for breaking dawn!!! Thats going to be good. 

N xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunnypal

Hi skybreeze,
I struggled with the first few chapters but stick with it, it dramatically improves!!  I read that they are making it into a film too, that will be excellent, as long as they do it well!

Breaking dawn will be fab!  
xx


----------



## borah

Not long till Eclipse now - cant wait


----------



## Tina xx

Skybreeze, I agree with Sunnypal    I found the first few chapters had going, but it is getting a lot better     I hope that they do well with the film   

I can't wait for Eclipse to come out     I'm really looking forward to Breaking Dawn too 

Chris, Breaking Dawn is fab!! But I felt really sad when I finished reading it as I knew that there were no more books to come out     

I do hope that she releases Midnight Sun, I loved reading the first few chapters and want more!!! I'm going to make a start on the Vampire Diaries after I have finished reading The Host


----------



## MrsMaguire

Have you seen some of the spoilers for Eclipse - scene shots etc

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1268494/Get-new-look-Twilight-Saga-Eclipse-freshly-released-trailer.html

Looking good!!!


----------



## borah

The new trailer came out yesterday for eclipse.  looks amazing


----------



## Tina xx

Thought I would post the extended trailer for eclipse, don't watch if you haven't seen the film yet!!!

http://politics.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474978197190&grpId=3659174697243100

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mish3434

Is there a confirmed date for when it will be in the cinema yet?  I can't wait to go and see it   

xx


----------



## Chris F

Right that all the four twilight books read, thoroughly enjoyed them and feel quite deflated as I am not getting my Twilight fix (unless I read them again which could happen).  So girls what should I read next?

Christine


----------



## kizzymouse

The Host!! Or the sookie stackhouse series ( aka true blood)
I was so annoyed that twilight saga had ended that I wrote my own stories - they are posted on a website but I can send them to anyone who wants a laugh! LOL    I'm obv. not as good as SM but I enjoyed writing what I thought should have happened after BD!!

I cannot wait for Eclipse - it looks so good!!!


----------



## Tina xx

Christine, it should be in the Cinema on June 30th      I can't wait to see it. I'm reading the host at the moment. To be honest, I tried to read it a few months ago, but I couldn't get into it. After reading what people have read on here I thought that I would give it another go. I'm really enjoying it now    

Kizzy, I would love to read what you have read hun


----------



## Sunnypal

I have just ordered my copy of Stephanie Meyers new book - The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner  (short story about one of the newborns in Eclipse)

Its released on 5th June!! 

xxxx


----------



## Mish3434

Gutted!! It would appear the 30th June is the USA release in Cinemas (I did think it a tadge strange that it was a Wednesday!) I cant find out when it is on in the UK all I can find is sometime in July!!   

I was so looking forward to it on the 30th June     

Shelley xx


----------



## borah

Suppose to be teh 7th July here.


----------



## Mish3434

Just found out the release date is Friday 9th July.  Most films do start on Fridays, but there may be some early screenings depending on where you live

Was getting worried as DH starts a Course on 12th July for 6 weeks and was worried I wouldn't be able to go and see Eclipse   

Roll on July


----------



## Skybreeze

Just heard ladies the breaking dawn will be relised in the cinema in September 2011! 
Feels a life time away!!!


----------



## Mish3434

Skybreeze said:


> Just heard ladies the breaking dawn will be relised in the cinema in September 2011!
> Feels a life time away!!!


At my time in life i'm sure it will only feel like tomorrow   who ever said life speeds up when you reach middle age wasn't joking  

Can't wait, I heard they are breaking "Breaking Dawn" into 2 parts as it is such a long book 

Shelley xx


----------



## kizzymouse

I can't wait for eclipse and breaking dawn!!

Reading sookie stackhouse at the mo - it's very good!  Different than tv prog true blood ( which I love!)

I absolutely love Eric and I don't usually like blondes! 
MMMmmmmm he is HOT!!


----------



## borah

love sookie too they are amazing cant wait for the new book


----------



## Jo82

Hey there...can I join you! I am Jo and I have obsessive cullen disorder LOL Like true blood but it just doesn't quite do it for me. Loving Vampire Diaries though now I've got into it.
Can't wait for eclipse!!! xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

My DH is buying me the new Stephen mayer book for me birthday


----------



## Mish3434

Hello, 

Only a few weeks now until Eclipse      can't wait   

Has anyone read the Bree Tanner book yet?  I read it this week and was a bit confused towards the end as she keeps going on about the Redheaded Mind Reader!! Edward doesn't have Redhair or have I missed something?   

Shelley xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I ve read it thought it was good    , Yes I thought that he don't have red hair


----------



## kizzymouse

He has bronze hair I think that's what she meant


----------



## Jo82

whoooo-hooooo not long to go! I wonder if she means renesmee somehow....I have no idea though as I haven't finished the bree book yet! As anyone else seen the 3 day twilight convention / event: Eternal twilight 4? Carlise plus various others will be there. It's on at Birmingham 22nd-24th Oct...there's another in Feb. A friend from work and I are going...can not wait    xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Renesmee isn't in this one she is not born till the forth book hon and she has blond hair


----------



## Mish3434

Kizzymouse, I've just started reading Eclipse again and in the first few chapters Edward is referred to having Bronze hair, some how though I cannot get Rob Pattison out of my mind and only see his brown hair    he certainly isn't a redhead   

3 weeks to go     

Shelley xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Bronze isn't really red is it? I imagined it to be brown with reddish highlights when I read the books!

I can't wait for eclipse!! woo hoo!!


----------



## Mish3434

Kizzy,  No bronze isn't red at all!! Anyway just wanted to say good luck for your 2ww I have all crossed for a positive result        

Jo, Really wish I could go to the convention    DH thinks I'm far too old for all things Twilight (Says he who is a Harry Potter fan    )  Have a fab time and make sure you come back and tell us what it was like, oh and some photos would be great     

Shelley x


----------



## kizzymouse

THANK YOU Mish


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Only 3 more sleeps


----------



## Kitten 80

my friend has already seen it and I am waiting  for a report


----------



## kizzymouse

Can't wait!!


----------



## Skybreeze

OMG I am soooo excited, I have just started reading eclipse again!! And I love it, love it, love it.   

So I have booked in for Saturday evening to see the film. I cant wait, its not till 11pm though, but weel worth it I think.

N xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

i am going at midnight


----------



## Skybreeze

Kitten!! Its gonna be good!


----------



## Tina xx

I can't wait to see it, but I'm going to have to. When I went to see New Moon, there was a load of teens sat in the row infront, and they drove me, DH & DS mad    They talked and messed about through the film, so I would rather wait a bit longer and see it in peace - although the wait is going to drive me just as mad    Hope you all enjoy the film   

I'm reading Breaking Dawn again, got another 100 pages to go.


----------



## Skybreeze

I know what you mean Tina, we were quite lucky we went the first day New Moon opened in the morning... So kids were all at school, apart from the older ones... Although there were typical 15/16 year old girls, all giggling!!! They were fine... Basicly thats all that was in the cinema. Only max of 10 of us. Nice! 

Its going to be on the cinema for ages!!! So no panic.

N xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo82

Very excited...26 hours and I'll be watching eclipse   00.01am and adult only showing   xxx


----------



## levin

Yayy, got tickets booked for Saturday night - i can't wait, so excited. Did anyone feel seriously old though when they went to see New Moon? I'm only 28 but i felt like one of the oldest there, i bet it will be the same again this time - gave me a bit of a complex but i don't care, bring on those hot vampires and werewolves.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Kitten 80

ok I didn't midnight    but I got sunday at 8pm


----------



## kizzymouse

LOL at feeling old - imagine me being there then?!! Ha ha   

I don't care though lol ( plus don't look my age which helps!)


----------



## Sunnypal

Woohoo! Not long now! Less than 12 hours, I'm going to see it at midnight tonight! Can't wait!


----------



## kizzymouse

I wish I was going to the midnight showing - but have to be up at 5am for work so no good!!   

Will probs have to go next week when I'm off   

Enjoy ladies!

I cannot wait to see the chapter Fire and Ice on the big screen!!! Woo hoo!!

Love Jacob


----------



## Skybreeze

I am so excited, I am watching Twilight and New moon tonight with a bottle of wine!!! 

Kizzy I cant wait for that chapter in the film, But I really hope that you get the stories of Roseile and Jasper like in the book.
Also Fire and Ice I found funny, I hope that comes across.

N xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo82

Ohhhhhhhh my it was so good...amazing in fact. It was the best one out of all the films in my opinion. Not just because the book is my favourite either but that I preferred the way it was directed. Emmett looks so hot as well....very very yummy    


It was a long night though as we'd been up town having drinkies since 7pm and didn't get out the car park until 3am so not home until close to 4am    


Just want to see it again now xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Oooh!! I can't wait!!


----------



## levin

Just got back from seeing Eclipse and it was brilliant - i wish i could watch it again right now, deffo think i'm going to have to go and see it a few times. I nearly cried at the bit when Bella finally says yes to Edwards marriage proposal. Robert Pattinson was looking seriously hot, and thought the guy who plays Riley is pretty good looking too.

Kizzy - The Fire and Ice bit is fantastic, it was probably one of my favourite bits in the book and it certainly didn't disappoint in the film.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Jo82

I agree the fire and ice scene was great and the humour really came through during all that and other parts of the film. Taylor's change in tone, facial expressions were just how I
would imagined when reading the book. 

To the person who mentioned jasper and rosslyn...their stories are in as well. Loving jasper in the film...quite yummy as well xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I thought that about Jasper   

And yes totally agree taylor is much better in this


----------



## Mish3434

Kizzy, I've been awol (moving house      ) Just seen your Ticker, well done and huge congrats     

OMG I'm soo excited only 4 more sleeps for me till I see Eclipse      its sounds brilliant, been watching the interviews with the cast on Sky and it looks like it will have been worth the wait

At the grand old age of 40 and the friend I go with to watch all things Twilight with is 43, no I don't feel old going to see it!! Alright then maybe I feel a little old then      but who cares   

So a question for those who have seen it, How long is it on for please?

Shelley xx


----------



## levin

Shelley - Think it was on for about 2 hours.

I've booked tickets to go and see it again on Saturday - yayy i can't wait.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Tina xx

Kizzy, huge congrats hun ~ wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months   

Shelley, hope the house moving is going well   


I was wondering if I was to host a Twilight Quiz night, would you like to take part. The winner will get bragging rights as the biggest (and most knowledgable) Twilight Fan and everyone that takes part will get either credits or bubbles - which ever you prefer


----------



## Jo82

a quiz sounds fun. I'm already addicted to the iPod app quiz for twilight and eclipse x


----------



## levin

Oooh yes i'll join in a quiz too, sounds like a good idea.

Love Leanne x


----------



## berry55

I went to see Eclipse.. i didnt really enjoy it.... any1 else the same?? xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Oh I'd love a quiz!!

thanks for congrats tina   

me and friend going to see eclipse Friday!!!


----------



## Tina xx

You're welcome hun     Hope you have a fab time hun. I'm hoping to see it next weekend  I've told DH that he has to come as I'm not going on my own. He said if he has to see it, then our DS has to see it too    

I'm going to see if I can do the quiz around the 20th - will give you all the date when I confirm it with Dizzi    

berry55, sorry that you didn't enjoy  it hun. Did you enjoy New Moon?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I went to see Eclipse last weekend - I LOVED it.  Will probably be going again next weekend but can't wait for the DVD 
Quiz sounds like a great idea x


----------



## kizzymouse

I saw Eclipse today - loved it!!

My fave chapter fire and ice and the jacob/bella kiss were done so well!!   


Going back to see it next week too


----------



## Mish3434

Loved it    I'm now eagerly awaiting the DVD coming out   

Kizzy, Not long till your scan       

Shelley xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Shelley - I know - am sick with nerves!


----------



## Mish3434

Kizzy, Totally natural, my 3WW for my Scan was far worse than the original 2WW   

Just read that Breaking Dawn won't be out until Nov 11!! Omg thats ages and ages away   

xx


----------



## kizzymouse

It sounds ages away - but it wont be!

3WW is far far far worse than 2WW - I've definitely made shares in clearblue digitals go thru the roof LOL


----------



## Tina xx

Hi ladies, info about the Twilight quiz, please vote  Hope to see you all there, it will be fun and the winner can have bragging rights as biggest Twilight fan 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242155.0


----------



## Mish3434

woohoo, just had notification that my paperback copy of Breaking Dawn has been posted to me.  I didn't want to buy a hardback copy as I'm tight LOL.  Can't wait to read it again   

So has everyone seen Eclipse now?  I wanted to go and see it again but just didn't have the time boo


----------



## Tina xx

Hi Shelley, have you read Breaking Dawn yet? I have seen Eclipse, can't wait for it to come out on DVD


----------



## Mish3434

Hi Tina

I'm half way through it, i did read it before but i refused to buy my own copy until it came out in paperback    It's definately my fave book of the series    .  I think Eclipse will be out on DVD in time for Christmas

Shelley xx


----------



## Tina xx

Shelley, I hope it is out for Christmas      To be honest, I can't choose between Eclipse or Breaking Dawn for my fave books. I thought that Eclipse was a better movie than Twilight or New Moon


----------



## Mish3434

Just preordered my DVD copy of Eclipse    due to release 6 Dec 10, can't wait, my early Xmas pressie   

xx


----------



## Mish3434

Hello

Just seen this about the new cast members of Breaking Dawn

http://movies.sky.com/meet-the-twilight-breaking-dawn-cast

Can hardly wait for the next film 

Shelley xx

/links


----------



## kizzymouse

Seems ages away!!    I can't wait either


----------



## 2009roopa

i've read all the books and watched all its movies so far; eagerly waiting for the last movie in the series.


----------

